# NAMAS class feedback



## valleycoder (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi all!  Im going to be attending the NAMAS auditing class soon and was looking for some feedback from others who have taken it regarding how much of the class information was on the exam.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Ivonne C. (Jul 26, 2010)

A lot of the information given in the class will be on the exam. heavy on compliance. Also,  review hospital audits because there are a few in the exam that we were not able to go through in boot camp.

Ivonne


----------

